# OBS Virtual Camera not seen on Microsoft Teams on MacOS?



## joeyskye (Feb 24, 2021)

Has anybody having the same issue is there a fix ? I have tried to update MS Teams but no joy ? 

Any suggestions ? 

Thanks,
Joey


----------



## tmadel (Mar 5, 2021)

Have you tried running these commands:

sudo codesign --remove-signature "/Applications/Microsoft Teams.app"
sudo codesign --remove-signature "/Applications/Microsoft Teams.app/Contents/Frameworks/Microsoft Teams Helper.app"
sudo codesign --remove-signature "/Applications/Microsoft Teams.app/Contents/Frameworks/Microsoft Teams Helper (GPU).app"
sudo codesign --remove-signature "/Applications/Microsoft Teams.app/Contents/Frameworks/Microsoft Teams Helper (Plugin).app"
sudo codesign --remove-signature "/Applications/Microsoft Teams.app/Contents/Frameworks/Microsoft Teams Helper (Renderer).app"

I found these on a MS Forum and it worked for me


----------



## tophee (Mar 8, 2021)

Any of these commands gives me

xcrun: error: invalid active developer path (/Library/Developer/CommandLineTools), missing xcrun at: /Library/Developer/CommandLineTools/usr/bin/xcrun
/Applications/Microsoft Teams.app: the codesign_allocate helper tool cannot be found or used

Any idea what to do about that?

Edit: OK, I think I found it. Need to install xcode like this:

xcode-select --install


----------



## tophee (Mar 8, 2021)

Just to confirm, this worked for me on a Mac mini M1 (Big Sur). So if it is true that MS decided to no longer support virtual cameras on Teams, this is a workaround.


----------



## @plexxdigital (May 26, 2021)

Ran into the same issue, this fixed it for me, too (Mac mini M1, Big Sur 11.4.


----------



## Iochhi (Aug 24, 2021)

Exelent, work for me.


----------



## Mangi (Apr 13, 2022)

joeyskye said:


> Has anybody having the same issue is there a fix ? I have tried to update MS Teams but no joy ?
> 
> Any suggestions ?
> 
> ...


I had same problem in fact I couldn’t use Microsoft teams with OBS at all. I could not make screen capture for Microsoft teams. What I did was to install newtek NDI tools, then after install I opened NDI tools and it asked for permission to allow Microsoft teams to be recorded by OBS. I allowed it and it started being seen by OBS after. The problem seems to be the permissions. Now it works with IMac 27 inch 2013 version


----------

